# Aerial Shooting At Night



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

By the light.... of the silvery moon! That's a good way to stay cool!
I want to toss and shoot a light stick, but the bugs are so bad at night here they'll carry me off into the woods. Never to be seen again.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey dgui, is that so the police can't find you? -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> By the light.... of the silvery moon! That's a good way to stay cool!
> I want to toss and shoot a light stick, but the bugs are so bad at night here they'll carry me off into the woods. Never to be seen again.


*I have been giving some thought to tossing a shotgun shell up at night but I'm a little scared of it and that might light up some sage brush.*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

*"I have been giving some thought to tossing a shotgun shell up at night but I'm a little scared of it and that might light up some sage brush."*

I saw some crazy English guys, who were clearly inebriated, shoot a .12 gauge shotgun shell with a slingshot on youtube. Theirs was secured into a piece of pipe.
It was without a doubt the most foolhardy thing I've ever seen done with a slingshot. Sheer stupidity. Pints on the ground at their feet...
I would not like to see you do that, Darrell. Forget the sage and mesquite fire, I'd be worried about that primer finding my face or body.
A friend got hit with a .22 casing that (somehow?) got dropped into the fire. It hit his elbow. Split it and chipped the bone. For the love of God, shoot a light stick.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> *"I have been giving some thought to tossing a shotgun shell up at night but I'm a little scared of it and that might light up some sage brush."*
> 
> I saw some crazy English guys, who were clearly inebriated, shoot a .12 gauge shotgun shell with a slingshot on youtube. Theirs was secured into a piece of pipe.
> It was without a doubt the most foolhardy thing I've ever seen done with a slingshot. Sheer stupidity. Pints on the ground at their feet...
> ...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep, Buns, those are the clowns. Some days I'm glad my dad was a cop. He would have knocked me into next week for that stunt.
"What day is this... is this a weekday?"

That shell hit him!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> Yep, Buns, those are the clowns. Some days I'm glad my dad was a cop. He would have knocked me into next week for that stunt.
> "What day is this... is this a weekday?"
> 
> That shell hit him!


Yup it left a welt

LGD


----------

